# Allow me to introduce myself.Airbrush artist Jaime



## J Rodriguez (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey how it going guys and gals Ive been invited to this forum by a couple of the members to show case my work so Ill give it a shot and hope to inspire and contribute.Im a award wining artist that has been painting for over 16 years painting is my life and I truly enjoy it.I paint motorcycle to vehicles and more.I am a fine artist a airbrush muralist a DJ and more.I truly enjoy the arts.
I tattoo on my spare time and occasionally DJ as a hobby.Well here it goes here a taste of my work.Im located in Tempe Az and have a large shop at the beautiful Az mills mall where I showces my art on motorcycle tanks and more.Send me a email if your interested..All my work for the most part is 99% original and I do not copy unless i have to..I also teah small thow to's or tutorialson how to airbrush on youtube.com/purejaime
portrait of my wife I airbrushed and now use it as my card background.









Here you guys go a shot of my store enjoy!and my employee in the Back ground..
































http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd136/purejaime/mid-1.jpg






































































all of my images are copyright and original.I really enjoy the challenge of that..

I hope you guys enjoy.Ive started airbrushing when I was only 14 and never looked back!


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

amazing work homie looks like your work speaks for itself!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Damn, phenomenal work.


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Very nice work.
I'd like to see some of your tattoos also


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

Man, you are talented.......WOW !


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

very nice work


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

very nice work and welcome to the forum


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

DAMN! That's some amazing work, you're extremely talented!!!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Bad ass work


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Thats some amazing skill,wish you were closer.


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

Very nice work Bro!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

killer work bro


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

I have seen your work before on a couple of other sites before bro! You are in my opinion one of the best!

it's amazing what you can do even using auto air..... :wow:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

:0 badass work


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

WHEN YOU WANNA COME TO LA LET ME KNOW I WOULD LIKE YOU DO DO SOMETHING ON HUSTLE HARDER


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

HOMIE YOUR WORK IS AMAZING. :worship:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## J Rodriguez (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks guys for the warm greeting!!

I love what I do and Im here in Phx az if anyone wants to get at me.

I also have a how to airbrush page on youtube.

www.youtube.com/purejaime


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

you deserve it man you really know the airbrush.... 

I give you mad props too for using a badger and not falling into the hype and using an iwata...... :biggrin: 


and I don't know how you do it with auto air I can never figure out a good ratio to reduce it  


by the way didn't you airbrush that joker with auto air? or was that a different one? I thought it was a joker


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by J Rodriguez_@Jun 6 2010, 04:47 PM~17710144
> *Thanks guys for the warm greeting!!
> 
> I love what I do and Im here in Phx az if anyone wants to get at me.
> ...


DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNN.....YOU GET DOWN BEAUTIFUL WORK BRO......  :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

Damn B, Ima be in Phoenix this week, I'll swing by the shop.


----------



## J Rodriguez (Sep 29, 2005)

Heres a large portrait Im working on.Im halph way done...
Size is about 6'x4'..


----------



## J Rodriguez (Sep 29, 2005)

Heres one I accidentally lost!!!lol sucks bad!One of my favorites!never got to finish it too...


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

damn homie ur work is sick!!! how much to do my trunk? acouple of girls the RO logo and maybe the car in it to.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J Rodriguez_@Jun 7 2010, 09:42 PM~17721785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: skills


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by J Rodriguez+Jun 7 2010, 08:42 PM~17721785-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by J Rodriguez_@Jun 7 2010, 08:42 PM~17721785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dope....for being that big real good


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

do we get a PHX discount! :biggrin:


----------



## J Rodriguez (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Jun 7 2010, 09:29 PM~17723880
> *do we get a PHX discount! :biggrin:
> *



LOl get at me..


----------



## Thriller (Jul 1, 2009)

I remember seeing your work 2 years ago at SEMA beautiful murials homie !!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

YES ! VERY VERY NICE WORK!!

LUV THE COLORS! YOU DONT SEE THAT HARDLY IN LOWRIDER MURALS, ALOT OF MONO TONES!


----------



## J Rodriguez (Sep 29, 2005)

I love using color.One of the things you get with me is a strong understanding of color usage followed by original art.. The two combined is a viscous combo.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by J Rodriguez_@Jun 11 2010, 01:41 AM~17756353
> *I love using color.One of the things you get with me is a strong understanding of color usage followed by original art.. The two combined is a viscous combo.
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by J Rodriguez_@Jun 5 2010, 03:28 AM~17701455
> *Hey how it going guys and gals Ive been invited to this forum by a couple of the members to show case my work so Ill give it a shot and hope to inspire and contribute.Im a award wining artist that has been painting for over 16 years painting is my life and I truly enjoy it.I paint motorcycle to vehicles and more.I am a fine artist a airbrush muralist a DJ and more.I truly enjoy the arts.
> I tattoo on my spare time and occasionally DJ as a hobby.Well here it goes here a taste of my work.Im located in Tempe Az and have a large shop at the beautiful Az mills mall where I showces my art on motorcycle tanks and more.Send me a email if your interested..All my work for the most part is 99% original and I do not copy unless i have to..I also teah small thow to's or tutorialson how to airbrush on youtube.com/purejaime
> portrait of my wife I airbrushed and now use it as my card background.
> ...


Your a good detail airbrush artist  seen your art and its very clean your a true "badger-renegade airbrush king"


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jun 5 2010, 11:02 PM~17706713
> *WHEN YOU WANNA COME TO LA LET ME KNOW I WOULD LIKE YOU DO DO SOMETHING ON HUSTLE HARDER
> *


 :wow: :0 getting to work on hustle harder is an honor. hopefully yall get something going!


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

great work as always Jaime! im fairly new here also. there is som much kandi in this forum im might become diabetic lol


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

wow! nice!


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

I have seen your work aaaaallllll up in the wca forums and elswhere! I watch your vids on youtube over and over and over and over again...and I'm ALWAYS amazed and learn so much! :wow: You are truly gifted man and one of the great inspirations to airbrush artists like myself! Can't wait for any of your dvd's! Welcome to LIL!


----------



## milton6599 (Sep 10, 2010)

Great detal man!!!! P.M. SENT


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

you suck.... na just kidding, true artistry homie, keep this thread picture heavy....  :thumbsup:


----------



## FlOsSenHaRd (Sep 19, 2002)

I got a chance to watch that clip on U tube, when you did the ed hardy type of lettering. I cant believe how good of a flow you have when you sprayed that. You got that done in no time at all. Its true talent there!


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

i was recently in az and saw your work in person... amazing!


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tomknox (Aug 8, 2010)

Go back to the airbrush forums bro!! Just kidding j-rod, this man knows how to paint guy's no doubt!! Very professional work, and his use of color is great! 

TC


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by J Rodriguez_@Jun 5 2010, 01:28 AM~17701455
> *Hey how it going guys and gals Ive been invited to this forum by a couple of the members to show case my work so Ill give it a shot and hope to inspire and contribute.Im a award wining artist that has been painting for over 16 years painting is my life and I truly enjoy it.I paint motorcycle to vehicles and more.I am a fine artist a airbrush muralist a DJ and more.I truly enjoy the arts.
> I tattoo on my spare time and occasionally DJ as a hobby.Well here it goes here a taste of my work.Im located in Tempe Az and have a large shop at the beautiful Az mills mall where I showces my art on motorcycle tanks and more.Send me a email if your interested..All my work for the most part is 99% original and I do not copy unless i have to..I also teah small thow to's or tutorialson how to airbrush on youtube.com/purejaime
> portrait of my wife I airbrushed and now use it as my card background.
> ...


real clean work nice detail some of the best work ive seen in along time keep up the good work


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by J Rodriguez_@Jun 6 2010, 03:47 PM~17710144
> *Thanks guys for the warm greeting!!
> 
> I love what I do and Im here in Phx az if anyone wants to get at me.
> ...


WOOOT!!! I had no idea!!!! Your work is AMAZING bro!!!









Btw if you need a powder coater, im your man


----------



## Done Deal (Apr 7, 2006)

Wass up we out here in Cali and want some work done....So how does it work you come to us or we have to come to you. We have a facility where you can get down on our car but travel is not a problem if you can come to us....Let me A.S.A.P


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

*R.I.P JAIME*

R.I.P JAIME AIRBRUSH IN PEACE!!!http://blog.airbrushaction.com/2012/08/18/airbrush-great-jaime-rodriguez-has-died/


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

a great artist, such a shame he was so young, he will be missed ! RIP


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

rip


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Rip brother...:angel:


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

what , truely one of the top dogs , RIP agreat true talent , prayers for him and family :angel:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Rest in Peace Jaime. There will never be another.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Ive known Jaime since we were kids, did all my airbrush work, has sponsored me and was a great friend... you will be missed brotha..


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

That's too bad, watched all this guys videos on YouTube :angel: How's the wife doing, I thought he had said something about her being sick


----------



## Dino's Style (Jan 8, 2009)

Jaime was a great artist. His line control and vivid lighting techniques were amazing. He was down to earth every time we talked and was very humble in his talent. He will be missed. For those of you wanting to express your condolences, here is his Facebook page:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jaime-Rodriguez-Pure-Image-Design/257146540967964#!/pureimagedesign

A Paypal account has been set up for funeral contribution for the family:

[email protected]


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

RIP


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

omg...rip


----------



## infoleather (Aug 31, 2012)

In my opinion, you are the best! This is amazing what you can do, even with the automatic air.


----------

